# Lex Pier, please open up... we miss you



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Sarah Jane in August: 
http://www.youtube.com/embed/kQ8Sq4poMVE


----------



## Randall2point0 (Feb 11, 2011)

Lex Pier, where is this at, near old Bay Front?


----------



## Boliver T Wheelock (Feb 28, 2010)

*Pier*

It is aboard NAS Pensacola. The USS Lexington ( and the USS Antietam if your old enough ) docked there. Probably never be fully accessible again.


----------



## terpdoc (Jan 8, 2012)

Randall2point0 said:


> Lex Pier, where is this at, near old Bay Front?


BTW is right. It is on NAS, and it is only open when there are fund raising events or when ships are not docked there. Awesome fishing for all kinds of different species! Word on the street is about 3 mos from now it might open up again.


----------

